# Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. November 2010)

*Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]


----------



## XXTREME (7. November 2010)

*Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Der Mugen 2 ist nicht ohne Grund schon länger auf Platz 1, nenne mir mal jemand einen besseren Kühler mit diesem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis .


----------



## fireball (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Der Mugen 2 ist nicht ohne Grund schon länger auf Platz 1, nenne mir mal jemand einen besseren Kühler mit diesem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis .



Ich bleib zwar beim Hersteller, aber ich gebe dem Ninja (in meinem Fall Ver. 2) den vorzug


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Ich hab auch ein Scythe Mugen 2 und bin echt zufrieden damit, auch wenn der Einbau etwas aufwendig war.


----------



## amdfreak (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Da hat Scythe mal wieder was geschafft, was die anderen nicht geschafft haben : dass ein Kühler sogar nach seiner Ablösung (Yasya) noch der meistgesuchte und -gekaufte CPU-Kühler bleibt. Congrats !


----------



## Lan_Party (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

MUGEN FTW!


----------



## mrnils253 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Mugen als full copper das wäre mal geil  (aber auch seehr schwer )


----------



## J3r3my (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Die Tatsache, dass der Mugen erster ist überrascht mich kaum.

Aber dass der Megahalems so weit unten ist :o


----------



## winpoet88 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Der Mugen hat ein unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und ist einer der besten Kühler, die ich 
je hatte ......!!!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## winpoet88 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Dass der Coolermaster V10 auf dem 5ten Platz ist, hätte ich nie gedacht.........!!!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## merkurmb (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

könnte auch dran liegen das der Alpenföhn Matterhorn bei der Weihnachtskalender dabei war. dafür ist mein X4 955 auch schön kühl.


----------



## pa ul (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

also ich glaub, ich muss mich mal für meine Wahl stark machen : Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler - 140/120mm

einfach nur ein "fettes" teil  

bei dem kann ich meinen Pheny II 965 auch ohne lüfter laufen lassen ... .  einfach silent


----------



## Dommerle (20. März 2011)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt freue ich mich irgendwie noch mehr auf meinen Prolimatech Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition Lesertest.


----------



## NZHALKO (20. März 2011)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Bleib auch bei EKL mit seinem Matterhorn. TOP das Ding. Bei der Verarbeitung lohnt sich der Preis da mann ihn echt 3 Jahrelang auf verschiedenen Systemen nutzen kann.


----------



## Oggtr (20. März 2011)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

MUGEN FTW! 
Wird schwer ihn zu schlagen bei den Preisen


----------



## winpoet88 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

                         Scythe Mugen 2             




Greets Winpo8T


----------



## FreezerX (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Im Internet findet man auch schon auf einer niederländischen Seite einen Test des Mugen 3. Einfach nach "Mugen 3 review" suchen.
Der unterbietet den Mugen 2 in den Temperaturen dezent, ist dafür jedoch lauter als der Mugen 2. 
Falls der echte Mugen 3 getestet wurde, wie er auf den Markt kommt, wird wohl der Mugen 2 populär bleiben.


----------



## Mix3ry (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die 15 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Mugen 2 verteidigt Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

 Prolimatech Genesis Dual Red Vortex 

Bester kühler den ich je hatte, ist ja nicht umsonst der beste


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Der Mugen 2 wird so oft gesucht weil er  JEDEM User hier im Forum empfohlen wird. Was aber nicht schlecht ist, da es ja echt ein klasse Teil zu nem guten Preis ist.


----------

